# Kittens - all lined up for you



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Babies are seven weeks one day old ... and fearless. Best spot is Grandma's lap, shoulders, neck and head :uhoh:

Here's a quick snapshot taken this morning. Hopefully we will be able to fit in a kitten shoot this weekend.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

oh no !!! not those darn kittens again....................they do look very cute though, bet Harvey thinks they're cute too...............heehee


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

They are just so adorable Linn- do you want to fly one to Australia......- I'm in love with them!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

davebeech said:


> oh no !!! not those darn kittens again....................they do look very cute though, bet Harvey thinks they're cute too...............heehee


Harvey won't be seeing them for a very long time ... he will be too rough with them. 

Knew you missed the kits Dave, just had to show their faces to you again


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Hudson said:


> They are just so adorable Linn- do you want to fly one to Australia......- I'm in love with them!


Ann - if you didn't have quarantine I would definitely send you a kit )


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my...they're beautiful!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What an adorable lineup! They certainly look as though they're full of mischief just ready to burst out. Thanks for posting - gave me my morning, "Awwww . . ."


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you ladies ... right now they are piled into each other with their momma, on a soft fleece blanket just behind me ... such angels ... till they wake up! :uhoh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the third one from the left. But they are all adorable.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

awwwwww they are absolutely gorgeous 
I like the second one form the right the most though
I dont know why it just looks more of a cutie


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

I honestly can't tell you who is who! I think the little one on the left is my Baby Bird, my tiny little female who has SO much energy and spunk! Second from the right is (I think) the boy that will be joining one of my kittens in Cape Town.

I have them all marked with Gentian Violet but can't see the markings from this angle.


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think I have ever seen a more gorgeous bunch of kittens! Since everyone is picking out their favorite, the first one from the right catches my eye. Just curious, what does a kitten like these beauties sell for?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Mersee said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a more gorgeous bunch of kittens! Since everyone is picking out their favorite, the first one from the right catches my eye. Just curious, what does a kitten like these beauties sell for?


Thank you.
I'm in South Africa so my price won't be of any help to you. Best for you would be to Google Ragdoll breeders closer to where you live. They have different prices for pet, show, breed and show/breed quality kittens. There are also quite a few Ragdolls up for rescue. Also be on the look-out for retired breeders. They are beautiful cats that have been altered and needs to be placed in their very own pet home where they could rule


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Such beautiful kitties, how can you part with them? I love their blue eyes. I hope the new owners keep in touch with you so you can see how they are doing. I could never be a breeder as I could never part with the babies.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Augie's Mom said:


> Such beautiful kitties, how can you part with them? I love their blue eyes. I hope the new owners keep in touch with you so you can see how they are doing. I could never be a breeder as I could never part with the babies.


Oh they do ... it's such fun getting weekly emails "written by the kittens" giving me updates and making everybody smile. I think parting with the kittens is easy because I have done my homework and chosen the new homes very well.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

They are so cute!! My brother is doing a study abroad in Stellenbosch in Jan. 2009 for about 6 months. We're planning a family vacation to go visit him at some point. So don't be scared if a crazy blonde American is peering in your windows trying to see you beautiful cats


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

They're so cute!! Kittens in a basket...classic cuteness


----------



## Simona (Jun 28, 2008)

Omg they are adorable!!! I want one


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That almost makes me want a kitten! They are adorable Linn. I like the last one on the right, very sweet


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a great shot of some beautiful little kittens. Their eyes are mesmerizing.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you ladies. I will post some of the pics of yesterday's photo shoot later today


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

They are so adorable. Look forward to the new pics.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Now you've gotten me in trouble again  , OH caught me looking at kittens so now he's worried I'm looking for an addition to the 5 we already have, lol


----------

